# Web Messenger ...MSN... Yahoo...AOL...



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

just thought I'd share this handy link.....

ILoveIM.com is a web messenger application that allows you to stay connected with your favorite Instant Messenger almost anywhere. You need a computer with just a browser only. There is no need to download and install any software or Java plug-ins into your computer to use ILoveIM.com Web Instant Messenger. ILoveIM.com provides friendly, light and very easy to use web-based interface with almost all core features from the original Instant Messenger.
Another great benefit of our Web Messenger - it works behind a firewall or proxy servers. Use our Web Instant Messenger to chat with your friends everywhere!

http://www.iloveim.com/


----------



## KoolIM (Oct 4, 2006)

check out www.koolim.com

support for aim, icq, msn, yahoo, irc, jabber, sametime, etc.

check it out.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

yours looks better, so did you design it or you just like the name?


----------

